# New Case search... HAF932?



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a complete new setup and am trying to find a case. I am having an extremely hard time finding something to please me. The closet thing i've found to liking so far is the Cooler Master HAF 932. I'm considering this one, but the one thing I dont like is the side with the huge fan and the window at the top. If it was just a plane case door I would probably jump on this case in a heart beat, as I love the front design.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=haf

Does anyone else have any suggestions? I like a few of the ZALMAN cases a bit as they are a similar design, but they run a tad bit expsensive..


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

You seen the HAF 922 yet? I dont know if its been released yet, but it should be soon.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

the HAF case worries me, the custom fan size means its hard to replace them if they wear our, or they're too noisy.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

I don't like the theme of the case or the window either, the 230mm fans are not very good you can replace them with four 120mm x 25mm fans the dramatic temperature drop people receive with this case is due to it's size and massive ventilation not the 230mm fans. is the ATCS 840 out of your price range? i'm a small minority I like the Zalman GS1000.


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

Hmm.. I will check out the 922.. The fans worry me as well. I def would not use them because of noise. I also wish the inside was black instead of plain aluminum.

I'll check out the ATCS 840 now too


----------



## EiSFX (May 7, 2009)

Hmm I think you should get something other then the HAF case just cuz be different man it seems like everybody and there mother is getting that case personally i would go with something completely different or something like never seen but thats me i like to be different

But ya that ATCS 840 case is sweet looking case i would go for that


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> Hmm I think you should get something other then the HAF case just cuz be different man it seems like everybody and there mother is getting that case personally i would go with something completely different or something like never seen but thats me i like to be different



because it has a lot of cooling options and features for it's price point.



reverze said:


> Hmm.. I will check out the 922.. The fans worry me as well. I def would not use them because of noise. I also wish the inside was black instead of plain aluminum.
> 
> I'll check out the ATCS 840 now too



the 230mm fans are actually very quiet they just don't push enough air and have no static pressure. the ATCS 840 is pretty much a light version of the HAF 932 with some subtle changes overall it's bigger and aluminum.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

What about an nzxt or lian li?


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

I still just wish I could go with the HAF 932 and have a normal no window or side fan on the case door still. Wonder if I could order one to fit somehow...


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2009)

Why paint it black when you can buy it annodized?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163121

here is some shots of the inside - it can fit insanely long cards

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=334&products_id=24493


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

Hmm.. not bad either. Might need to add it to the list.

Wish those coolermasters came like that


----------



## Flibolito (May 7, 2009)

I just bought the HAF 932. All the 230mm fans are replaceable by smaller ones or really just about anything, there are many pre-drilled holes and such. I think the bigger fans are great for 1 main reason, lots of CFM at low noise. Restriction in air flow makes the noise so a 120mm fan pushing 100CFM is alot louder than a 230mm fan pushing 100CFM. I love the case and if they ever go out on me then I will either replace them or get 120s into the slots.


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

So you can basically do away with the fan all together then and leave that open?


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

Yes you can remove the fans


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

I think NZXT (pronounced n-zad) is always one step behind Cooler Master they never do anything innovative and they always release their cases at the end of the quarter. some other cases to consider Silverstone FT01, Zalman GS1000, ABS Black Pearl, ATCS 840.



Flibolito said:


> I just bought the HAF 932. All the 230mm fans are replaceable by smaller ones or really just about anything, there are many pre-drilled holes and such. I think the bigger fans are great for 1 main reason, lots of CFM at low noise. Restriction in air flow makes the noise so a 120mm fan pushing 100CFM is alot louder than a 230mm fan pushing 100CFM. I love the case and if they ever go out on me then I will either replace them or get 120s into the slots.



Fans are 700 RPM, 75 CFM, 19 dBA if those specs are true. they have no static pressure. HAF (High Air Flow) no fan filters, maximum cooling. this isn't a HTPC. gaming and silence is not a marriage meant to be.


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I think NZXT (pronounced n-zad) is always one step behind Cooler Master they never do anything innovative and they always release their cases at the end of the quarter. some other cases to consider Silverstone FT01, Zalman GS1000, ABS Black Pearl



Yes.  Ive owned several NZXT.  They're cheeeeaaappooo.


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

I am a huge fan of ZALMAN and am really liking the looks of that GS1000... hmmm

As I stated earlier.. how much effort would it take to paint the inside of it black?


----------



## Flibolito (May 7, 2009)

yeah you can leave the fans out. If you don't run any hot hardware or just have you normal hardware fans running (cpu/gfx card fans). If you are into high performance though I would leave them in, however the case looks straight up badass in my room the PSU and HD is already in and I'm ordering the rest soon.


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

I must say I do love the front design of the HAF 932 the most though. Maybe I will go with it and take the huge fan off the case door, and paint the inside black .. hmm


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

here is a video review of the GS1000 you know what is funny this case has no intake fans and it managed to hold record low temperatures on bit-tech case reviews for a while.

you will have to take the case apart, and decide if you want aerosol or powder coat. 

oh and here is a beauty shot of the ABS Black Pearl


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

Guessing it would be rather cheap to do.

Think it would be worth it?


----------



## Flibolito (May 7, 2009)

I think so. Modifying stuff is a way to make it your own. You'll be proud of it, it'll make you happy. I think go for it either case you use it will rock. I have modified alot of stuff computers are just the beginning.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

taking the case apart is probably going to be agonizing if it's your first time and you will need all the tools and painting supplies which wont be cheap, just send it to a professional and pay the extra. 

I can't believe you like the HAF style over the ATCS 840 style.


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 7, 2009)

These galleries might give you some inspiration:
- HAF932
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3490267&postcount=161
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3599605&postcount=266
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3637889&postcount=315
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3642853&postcount=326
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3657011&postcount=346
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3672626&postcount=378
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3688887&postcount=408
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3708590&postcount=479
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3765711&postcount=449


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

or you could just wait i'm sure Cooler Master is going to do a HAF 932 Black Edition, people are crying for it on their forums they have already done a 690 and Cosmos S Black Edition.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

The Scout from CoolerMaster comes with a black interior, and just FYI the 922 should be out around June 1st.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

the Scout has plastic feet boourns


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the Scout has plastic feet boourns



Did I miss something?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the Scout has plastic feet boourns



i replace all my feet with rubber ones, or carpet.

Yes, carpet. You can get these adhesive (and i mean VERY CRAZY ADHESIVE, got one stuck to my hair once) strips of carpet meant to go on furniture, to stop them scratching wooden flooring. They work really well as vibration absorbing case feet.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

The coolermaster does have plastic feet but they are padded with a rubber ring as well.

Edit: see...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

Same sorta feet on my li li pc-201b,cept mine are metal i think.They look pretty good actually.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

they are cheap, plastic scratches surfaces and causes vibrations I can't remember the last time Cooler Master used plastic feet on a case anyways I like the hard drive rack it supports 1.8", 2.5" and 3.5", spaced out usb ports and bigger motherboard access hole. Gladiator 600 has identical interior and will be cheaper. now the Cooler Master Havoc looks interesting...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

Not a fan of the chrome bling on the front. the big red start button is odd as well, but the concept of a detachable face plate is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

I think that front face plate is removable as the guy says. did you see the Antec P1000


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

its a nice looking box with handles, but I hope to someone holy that they used quieter fans than the 900 comes with, my days of vaccuume cleaner sounding cases are behind me now.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> its a nice looking box with handles, but I hope to someone holy that they used quieter fans than the 900 comes with, my days of vaccuume cleaner sounding cases are behind me now.



you just gave me an idea for a new clubhouse 

The "no-bling, no noise" users clubhouse


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

Well After I got my 900 I got used to the loud ass fans. Then I rebuilt in the Xclio 100, nice quiet case with loads of quiet fans, I loved it, but it was too big for my desktop. Now Im housed in the Raven and I love it, the loudest thing I can hear is the slight roar of my GTX 280 fan at 45%.

I even rehoused my girls PC in a new home, but I am not at liberty to tell yet which case its in, but I really like it

There is a hint in the feet


----------



## BumbleBee (May 7, 2009)

Corsair Case looks great little expensive for a aluminum/steel hybrid for it's price point but i'm sure you get quality.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a winner as long as they dont muck it all up with a cheap looking plastic front


----------



## reverze (May 7, 2009)

So what are the chances of me being able to find a normal plain black side door for the HAF 932?

and can someone link me to where I can read on painting the inside black?


Also what's the name of that Corsair case and is it out??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

They will peet.They mess lots of cases up with cacky plastic fronts.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

um well here  is the front and this is Corsair's first ever case.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2009)

Its nice but i bet its gonna cost £200 at least.


----------



## Binge (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the HAF case worries me, the custom fan size means its hard to replace them if they wear our, or they're too noisy.



Koolance offers fans that size and they aren't too expensive.  I like the HAF myself.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Koolance offers fans that size and they aren't too expensive.  I like the HAF myself.



the Koolance fan is 220mm and has corner screws the 230mm fan in the HAF uses hex screws around the diameter of the fan.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 8, 2009)

That new corsair has Sata Backplanes?  *Drool* First I have seen on Full towers....


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

my XClio and my Raven both have backplanes...SilverStone actually seels the back plane by itself, and if you are handy, you can mod a case to use them with limited hassle.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> my XClio and my Raven both have backplanes...SilverStone actually seels the back plane by itself, and if you are handy, you can mod a case to use them with limited hassle.



The Raven and XClio have them?  Hmm never saw them in spec's or in pic's must be difficult to see.  Specially if they are sealed in like you say in the Raven.

Is it possible to replace them if they fail at all? Or bypass them in the Raven?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

yes
http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?img=SilverStone_RAVEN_rv01_027.jpg

SilverStone has it listed as a System Cable CP05 http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=cp05&area=usa


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

I like the Raven but man that plastic drives me crazy looks too much like those early 2000 flashy cases with bad cooling. i'll probably get stoned for this but lately I have been liking the Thermaltake Element S case watch the video review it's only $89 AR on newegg right now I think it's a nice case for a low to medium budget system.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 8, 2009)

Man that is awesome...totally jealous....


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

I'll admit for the price cooling isnt all that great. Is is stealth bomber inspired as their site says, hence all the crazy plastic and odd lines. the 90* turn of the mobo tray was supposed to sell the Raven, but it doesnt seem to have done so when they want around $200.

In the end I didnt really care I still have it on my desktop.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 8, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I like the Raven but man that plastic drives me crazy looks too much like those early 2000 flashy cases with bad cooling. i'll probably get stoned for this but lately I have been liking the Thermaltake Element S case watch the video review it's only $89 AR on newegg right now I think it's a nice case for a low to medium budget system.



I could agree with you for a low end budget case, with medium quality it's not bad.  I will never buy another Thermaltake case again tho.  The Armor series I had was too heavy, bulky, poor cable management, the lock in place expansion slots were horrible, the fans were a pain to get to / replace...the pop top I knocked off twice and broke. I'll look for other alternatives.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

the ABS Black Pearl is really nice out of all the cases I listed I would probably buy that you are basically getting a cheap Lian Li, Lian Li also owns that company I believe. this is kinda like the Rocketfish part deux.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

IIRC ABS is a subsidiary of Tagan, no? Yeah its ABS A+ which is the casse company assigned to tagans main branch


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

not sure but the "black pearl" model has been done by 3 companies A Plus, Tagan and ABS. only ABS has it for sale right now I think but for $199 you can't go wrong... the ABS Canyon 695 is the same as the Lian Li TYR PCX-2000 video review here. this and the black pearl led me to believe Lian Li owns them or has some kinda rights.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

All 3 are the same main company. Maxpoint GMBH is the company with the checkbook for all 3. It is very clean looking tho for sure.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

maybe Lian Li doesn't own them maybe they just sold them the rights for this case to rebrand. ABS sells XClio, Lian Li and APlus Models.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

Oh they are all having sex together thaese days just to try to stay alive, just not sure what the full story was on that. Nice case either way no matter who got paid the most for it 

Most definately the same case, only change I saw was the venting on the outside is different between the two (tight mesh versus the drilled pattern of holes)


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

I think it's the best case you can get definitely for a $5000 high system. by the way they have a light version of this case for half the price.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

I wish the vid on youtube would have ran the case, Im thinking even with ball bearing fans its gonna be loud like a 900. I see they added soundproofing, but I still imageine set to high it roars


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

it's aluminum it has higher acoustics. I never keep stock fans.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it's aluminum it has higher acoustics. I never keep stock fans.



Well thats cheating

Either way I think we are working well out of his price range. Never had one in my hands.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

yeah lol by the way sneeky the Storm Scout feet are all plastic no rubber lining, the HAF 922 feet are different than the Storm Scout feet


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2009)

my bad on the assumption they would be the same, those feet kinda blow chunks.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

like I said rubber and silicone feet help prevent vibrations and they don't scratch the surface.


----------



## reverze (May 8, 2009)

deciscions..

that Corsair is extremely nice.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 9, 2009)

closest case that resembles the ABS Black Pearl was the Lian Li V2000B (Discontinued) it was a $300 case, it's a reverse atx case. review here. Corsair case is going to be at least $250


----------

